# Delta Restoration Paint



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

As many of you know I am in the process of restoring a 1955 wood cutting band saw. Parts of it are cleaned up and ready for paint so I am wondeering what you folks use for paint. I know Rustoleum seems to be popular on another forum I belong to.
Sherwin-Williams seems to be another.
What do most of you use? Colors and numbers would help if you have them.

Charlie


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

ChipperOfWood said:


> As many of you know I am in the process of restoring a 1955 wood cutting band saw. Parts of it are cleaned up and ready for paint so I am wondeering what you folks use for paint. I know Rustoleum seems to be popular on another forum I belong to.
> Sherwin-Williams seems to be another.
> What do most of you use? Colors and numbers would help if you have them.
> 
> Charlie


You might be able to get the color if you have a small part you can take off. Sand the surface a little to cut the years of dirt off and put some clear coating on it. Then take the part to a paint store for them to computer match.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

You may want to take a sample of the original paint to an automotive paint supply store. They may be able to match it or find something close to mix from the thousands of paint chips they typically have available. They will also be able to advise on the best primer and type of paint for the top coat. Some of them can also put the custom mixed paint into spray cans if needed.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. The problem is that it appears that a PO paiinted this saw with who knows what. I am just looking for what some others may have painted similar tools by Delta. 

Charlie


----------



## rustbucket (Nov 13, 2009)

Honestly, you don't have a numbers matching '67 Corvette with a L-88 427 here. Paint it whatever color you like. I personally like Rustoleum in spray cans for machinery. I kinda like the look if the Hammerite finish.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Maybe this site would help. http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/PaintColorsDelta.ashx


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Rustoleum Smoke Gray was a real close match for my Unisaw. I have a Delta/Rockwell RAS with a darker gray that Rustoleum Dark Machinery Gray matches. Multiple coats of rattle-can Rustoleum applied properly give a nice finish.

Don't go crazy trying to get an exact paint match for your Delta machine as Delta didn't. It's not like finding an exact paint match for a 1962 Ferrari or something because as I understand it, Delta wasn't too careful about mixing exact colors. I read a story once about a guy who had a shop full of original Delta tools of the same vintage and they were all different shades of gray.

Than again, if you feel like painting it orange, go ahead! It's your lathe.

Bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

rustbucket said:


> Honestly, you don't have a numbers matching '67 Corvette with a L-88 427 here. Paint it whatever color you like. I personally like Rustoleum in spray cans for machinery. I kinda like the look if the Hammerite finish.


" Paint it whatever color you like. " Completely agree. It is your tool, you will be using it. Color should be your choice.

George


----------

